# Manufacturing date of my yellow Sting-Ray?



## Sting-Rider (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello,
I'm from Germany (Mosel-Region) and new in this forum. Since a while I try to date my yellow Sting-Ray, but I don't find any clear answer. The frame number data base doesn't know a frame number that starts with JAK...
Maybe it's a modern re-built? Here you can find some detail fotos about the bike:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cordylus/albums/72157689987919295/with/38547106526/

Maybe someone of you can help?

Greetings from Liersberg and have a good day!
Oliver


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2017)

Looks like a later issue. The head badge appears to have the Julian build date stamped on it. 3392 or 3398. Can't quite make out the last digit. Built on the 339th day of 2012 or 1998=2008?

Here's some talk about the reproductions. The last digit on the head badge must be a 2 for 2012

*they made the limited edition 2012 APPLE - ORANGE - LEMON -GREY GHOST..... 225 OF EACH.  http://schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=15185.0*


----------



## Sting-Rider (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello,
thank you very much for the first hint! The last digit is clearly an 8...so 339th day of 1988, 1998 or 2008. The factory in Chicago closed before 2009...but the badge says Chicago (or does it always says Chicago there?)...so it could be either 1988 or 1998, if my assumption is correct.

  I contacted also Schwinn directly with this question. But they obviously are not interested in their own history?! They said that they don't have any record of their former production...very strange! There are other companies like Sturmey Archer, which provide detailed information and even still some parts of their old S3C coaster hub (I'm refurbishing the one of my other Sting-Ray).

But coming back to the Yellow Sting-Ray: Maybe I can find production periods of the hubs...or the tires?

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## Sting-Rider (Nov 24, 2017)

Sting-Rider said:


> Hello,
> thank you very much for the first hint! The last digit is clearly an 8...so 339th day of 1988, 1998 or 2008. The factory in Chicago closed before 2009...but the badge says Chicago (or does it always says Chicago there?)...so it could be either 1988 or 1998, if my assumption is correct.
> 
> I contacted also Schwinn directly with this question. But they obviously are not interested in their own history?! They said that they don't have any record of their former production...very strange! There are other companies like Sturmey Archer, which provide detailed information and even still some parts of their old S3C coaster hub (I'm refurbishing the one of my other Sting-Ray).
> ...




Oh, I was wrong with my assumption...Chicago factory closed already in 1982 far before 2009 ;-(


----------



## 72runner (Nov 24, 2017)

That is a 99 reissue. Better of the reissues tho.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2017)

72runner said:


> That is a 99 reissue. Better of the reissues tho.




Weren't the 1999 issues the Krates with springers?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 25, 2017)

72runner said:


> That is a 99 reissue. Better of the reissues tho.



I agree. Fat fork and super thick paint.


----------



## 72runner (Nov 25, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Weren't the 1999 issues the Krates with springers?



No they made a blue, yellow standards along with a country time lemonade edition


----------



## Sting-Rider (Nov 26, 2017)

hey, thanks to you all...I think I'm coming closer to the result. Following your dicussion, I found this article about the remake of Krates and Sting-Rays in end of the year 1998:
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/..._1_bike-store-ape-hanger-handlebars-sting-ray

also on the timeline of the official Schwinn website they mentioned this:
http://www.schwinnbikes.com/usa/company/timeline

"*1998 Re-introducing the Muscle Car*
Schwinn re-introduces its muscle car inspired Sting-Ray and Krate bicycles, wildly popular models offered in the late sixties and early seventies...."

This makes me even more wondering, why todays Schwinn company can't (or doesn't want to) give any information about their most famous bike?!


----------



## 72runner (Nov 27, 2017)

Sting-Rider said:


> hey, thanks to you all...I think I'm coming closer to the result. Following your dicussion, I found this article about the remake of Krates and Sting-Rays in end of the year 1998:
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/..._1_bike-store-ape-hanger-handlebars-sting-ray
> 
> also on the timeline of the official Schwinn website they mentioned this:
> ...



Cause Schwinn isn’t Schwinn anymore. A conglomerate owns them now.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 27, 2017)

"Conglomerate" is just a fancy world for people that should be lined up against a wall if you know what i mean.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Dec 4, 2017)

Also, 98/99's used chrome gooseneck/stems.  After that they were taller alloy stems.


----------

